# Sticky  Which Club



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

*Which Club* (Author = Peedee.)

This question comes up time and time again on this and other forums. There are two major clubs in the UK of interest to the motorhome owner, the Caravan Club (CC) and the Caravan and Camping Club (C&CC) There is a third but much smaller organization which may interest some members. This is the Motor Caravanners' Club (MCC). All three have web sites which can be found at:

http://www.caravanclub.co.uk/
http://www.campingandcaravanningclub.co.uk/
http://motorcaravanners.eu/

Viewpoints about each can be subjective but excluding the MCC of which more about later :

Objectively:

There is little to choose between the CC and C&CC when it comes to travel and insurance services.

Not counting Certificate Locations and sites (CLs and CSs) The CC has over 220 sites the C&CC 90 although recently they have taken over management of the Forestry Commissions sites. The CC sites are of a high standard but are, on the whole, more expensive than the C&CC whose site standards are variable.

The C&CC has a Motorhome section and many other specialist sections e.g. Photography. The CC has no sections.

The C&CC organises 'Winter Sun' holidays to Spain the CC does not.

The CC has more UK sites open all year.

The C&CC gives site discounts to the over 55s out of peak season the CC does not.

They both have local centres and organise National and local rallies

The C&CC allows all types of camping units on site, the CC whilst allowing pup tents rarely allows tent campers.

Both clubs allow members to advance book pitches. However the C&CC charges a £25 deposit the CC charges nothing but the C&CC allow you specify a pitch the CC does not.

Subjectively .......

The CC is the more professional organisation

They are both well run and equally friendly

The CC exhibits a greater focus on caravaners although it is beginning to acknowledge the increasing numbers of motorhoming members. The C&CC does have a motorhome section but neither really fully cater for the modern motorhomer

a) disposal points could be improved especially for the disabled.

b) both clubs do not really cater for the motorhomer looking for a no frills night stop e.g. aire type facilities although the C&CC does allow use of its facilities at a select number of sites during the day for a small charge.

The MCC is a very much smaller club relying on discounting services rather than running their own. It has no sites but does have a very small number of CL type locations. Its focus is on organized rallies run by its members throughout the year.

peedee


----------

